

SAP is truly uncool. - chris_dcosta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz7OKBNxTWQ&feature=relmfu
I'm sorry I posted this, but it nearly made me vomit, and I had to share. We are truly at the end of times.
======
chris_dcosta
Sorry to have posted this but it nearly made me vomit. We are truly at the end
of days.

